
Ask HN: Shouldn't AI be more correctly called just efficient optimization? - abrax3141
Every time I talk about AI in public I get the &quot;But is it really Intelligence?&quot; question, and the whole thing devolves into stupid semantic flaming. Shouldn&#x27;t we really just drop the whole &quot;AI&quot; flag and just call what&#x27;s done now something non-controversial, like data-driven non-linear optimization, or something?
======
mindcrime
I would say "no". AI is a HUGE field with a long history and many, many many
sub-disciplines and elements. If you want to argue for renaming "deep
learning" to "data-driven non-linear optimization" then you might have a
point, but "deep learning" is just a small subset of "AI" as a whole.

